# Update - Paolo78mi



## Paolo78mi (23 Maggio 2018)

Ciao a tutti i TRADITORI Seriali della Community...
Ogni tanto ritorno al mio confessionale... che dire !!!
*Ora ne ho 40 di anni...*
Ho deciso di iniziare ad uscire con ENNE Ragazze... senza dire una mazza a nessuna... e scopazzando a più non posso alla ricerca della partner MIGLIORE...

L'esperimento sta avendo successo : 

Per SANO Sesso : 
G* 47anni - Single - Psyco, SEX Ok, anche se troppo meccanica, Orali a pieni voti, ma grandi rotture di C* post Sex
D* 44anni - Single - Gradevole sessualmente anche se di gli Orali non li passa a pieni voti... Problematica Troppo.

Queste invece per Brocolare al fine di farle capitolare a testa in giù fra le mie gambe :
R* 52anni - Single senza figli - Persona interessante molto ostica, razionale e titubante a capitolare! una vera sfida
R* 39anni - Single con un figlio - Troppo vicina a casa mia, persona da conoscere e poi finiremo a letto... 

Per Sesso Virtuale (causa distanza) :
L* 53anni - è anche l'unica che sa di un buon 50% di ciò che faccio... una persona molto dolce che prima o poi dovrò incontrare e scopazzare chi può dirlo ? Non lo so, per adesso viaggio nel LIMBO...
.
.
.
L'altro giorno ho messo un'annuncio su di un sito HOT, ricercando un'amante, più scontato di cosi, ha risposto una sicula della mia zona che era rimasta affascinata dal mio annuncio che faceva riferimento alle CORNA !!!

INCREDIBILE quanta Gente abbia FAME di CORNA !!!
.
.
.
Sento la Primavera ho bisogno di SFOGARMI con qualche donna SPOSATA all'insaputa del Marito


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lorella (23 Maggio 2018)

welà! che vita sessuale interessante! E' solo un caso che le tue partner siano più mature di te? O una tua preferenza?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti i TRADITORI Seriali della Community...
> Ogni tanto ritorno al mio confessionale... che dire !!!
> *Ora ne ho 40 di anni...*
> Ho deciso di iniziare ad uscire con ENNE Ragazze... senza dire una mazza a nessuna... e scopazzando a più non posso alla ricerca della partner MIGLIORE...
> ...


te serve na segretaria per tenere il conto  e per risolvere i piccoli disguidi di P.R. 

ciao Paolo 

almeno strappi sempre una risata


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti i TRADITORI Seriali della Community...
> Ogni tanto ritorno al mio confessionale... che dire !!!
> *Ora ne ho 40 di anni...*
> Ho deciso di iniziare ad uscire con ENNE Ragazze... senza dire una mazza a nessuna... e scopazzando a più non posso alla ricerca della partner MIGLIORE...
> ...


scusa ,non ho capito la differenza tra il primo e il secondo gruppo


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2018)

Anche mio figlio di 16 anni sente la primavera..


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Maggio 2018)

Lorella ha detto:


> welà! che vita sessuale interessante! E' solo un caso che le tue partner siano più mature di te? O una tua preferenza?


Mah...Non saprei... le trovo più interessanti intellettualmente... e meno appiccicose !!! 

Io prediligo la donna sfuggente che scappa deve farmi fare da cacciatore, ma una volta messa con le spalle al muro deve tenermi testa (per qui 5minuti) eheheheheheh e poi che bello far le cose con calma guardandosi negli occhi... eheheheheheh 

Che poi, a parte le due con cui ci faccio SEX, le altre da broccoleggiare, diciamo che con queste ultime, c'è un gran bel feeling e naturalmente adorando le sfide vorrei farci un qualcosa di più, con tutto ciò che ne consegue (ed aggiungo anche un bel e chissenefrega su cosa succede !!!)

*Le giovani*, non che mi dispiacciano (anzi), ma non ho grossi temi in comune... con cui intrallazzare...
O sono delle gatte-morte che trovo NOIOSE... o trovo delle bimbe-minchia problematiche, o sono già strainnamorate, o sono appena uscite da relazioni impossibili... o non hanno mai visto il manico (le peggiori) o non hanno nulla da dire (e li mi cadono)!!!

Booooo

Sinceramente prendo la VITA per com'è e senza farmi pormi più grossi QUESITI...


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Maggio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> te serve na segretaria per tenere il conto  e per risolvere i piccoli disguidi di P.R.
> 
> ciao Paolo
> 
> almeno strappi sempre una risata



Ciao Fiammetta...
Sempre sul pezzo VEDO !!! 
Speravo di ritrovare i cari vecchi amici FEDIFRAGHI


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche mio figlio di 16 anni sente la primavera..


Te no ?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Te no ?


No mai sentita


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Maggio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ,non ho capito la differenza tra il primo e il secondo gruppo


Col primo gruppo ci faccio già SESSO ... e neanche poi cosi a cadenza perche già mi fan prudere le mani dalla NOIA

Con le Seconde sono da portare a LETTO e far divertire per intrallazzare e magari scucirgli qualche bel REGALINO

:up:


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche mio figlio di 16 anni sente la primavera..


io a 16anni mi masturbavo a più non posso senza tregua...
era sempre sull'attenti !!! 
adesso invece mi fermo a 3 al di


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Col primo gruppo ci faccio già SESSO ... e neanche poi cosi a cadenza perche già mi fan prudere le mani dalla NOIA
> 
> Con le Seconde sono da portare a LETTO e far divertire per intrallazzare e magari scucirgli qualche bel REGALINO
> 
> :up:


ah, ecco:singleeye:


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Col primo gruppo ci faccio già SESSO ... e neanche poi cosi a cadenza perche già mi fan prudere le mani dalla NOIA
> 
> Con le Seconde sono da portare a LETTO e far divertire per intrallazzare e magari *scucirgli qualche bel REGALINO
> *
> :up:


sta diventando una moda:rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sta diventando una moda:rotfl:


Ho la 52enne che è appena stata in Egitto... tutta sola in un villaggio sul mar Rosso al confine col Sudan...

Mi dicevano "Voci di Corridoio" che da quelle parti c'è parecchio turismo sessuale.. da parte gi Attempate EUROPEE in Cerca del MARITOZZO alla PANNA...

Io mi domando e chiedo ... ci sono io fresco fresco ...che ti costo meno di un Viaggio !!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ho la 52enne che è appena stata in Egitto... tutta sola in un villaggio sul mar Rosso al confine col Sudan...
> 
> Mi dicevano "Voci di Corridoio" che da quelle parti c'è parecchio turismo sessuale.. da parte gi Attempate EUROPEE in Cerca del MARITOZZO alla PANNA...
> 
> Io mi domando e chiedo ... ci sono io fresco fresco ...che ti costo meno di un Viaggio !!!


 hai sbagliato approccio, ragazzo mio!


----------



## ilnikko (23 Maggio 2018)

Sei un figo Paolo, da grande voglio essere come te !



Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ...ma una volta messa con le spalle al muro deve tenermi testa (*per qui 5minuti*) eheheheheheh ...



sopratutto durare così tanto.. insegnami ti prego !


----------



## Moni (23 Maggio 2018)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sei un figo Paolo, da grande voglio essere come te !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sono in treno sono scoppiata a ridere da sola


----------



## Moni (23 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti i TRADITORI Seriali della Community...
> Ogni tanto ritorno al mio confessionale... che dire !!!
> *Ora ne ho 40 di anni...*
> Ho deciso di iniziare ad uscire con ENNE Ragazze... senza dire una mazza a nessuna... e scopazzando a più non posso alla ricerca della partner MIGLIORE...
> ...


Ma solo 40 Enni?


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mah...Non saprei... le trovo più interessanti intellettualmente... e meno appiccicose !!!
> 
> Io prediligo la donna sfuggente che scappa deve farmi fare da cacciatore, ma una volta messa con le spalle al muro deve tenermi testa (per qui 5minuti) eheheheheheh e poi che bello far le cose con calma guardandosi negli occhi... eheheheheheh
> 
> ...


A parte tutta, hai un range abbastanza vasto come età!


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No mai sentita


è sempre primavera??


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> sono in treno sono scoppiata a ridere da sola


Fatti beccare mi raccomando .. che poi ci ritroviamo il FORUM pieno di Gente ... ehehehehehehe


----------



## ologramma (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai sbagliato approccio, ragazzo mio!


perchè dici così pensa hai vecchi proverbi che sono lo specchio della realtà come : 
CHI SI LODA SI SBRODA  :sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> è sempre primavera??


Non ti seguo
O faccio finta di non capire
Fai tu


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ti seguo
> O faccio finta di non capire
> Fai tu


Sempre con gli ormoni a 2000


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sempre con gli ormoni a 2000


Hai capito proprio tutto di me
Compimenti


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti i TRADITORI Seriali della Community...
> Ogni tanto ritorno al mio confessionale... che dire !!!
> *Ora ne ho 40 di anni...*
> Ho deciso di iniziare ad uscire con ENNE Ragazze... senza dire una mazza a nessuna... e scopazzando a più non posso alla ricerca della partner MIGLIORE...
> ...



È tornato Paoletto! Evvai! !!!! Vieni a spiegare come si vive a sti quattro complessati. 
E mi raccomando IL PARCONDICIO!!!!!!1!!!!1!11!!!


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai capito proprio tutto di me
> Compimenti


Nocciola penso di aver capito tutto di te ... Ma la mia frase era proprio per disturbarti.[emoji6]


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai capito proprio tutto di me
> Compimenti


Correggo... non ho capito proprio tutto di te


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Nocciola penso di aver capito tutto di te ... Ma la mia frase era proprio per disturbarti.[emoji6]


Ci sei riuscito


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ci sei riuscito


[emoji54]


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È tornato Paoletto! Evvai! !!!! Vieni a spiegare come si vive a sti quattro complessati.
> E mi raccomando IL PARCONDICIO!!!!!!1!!!!1!11!!!


Bisogna sventolarglielo sotto al NASO, senza dar troppo nell'occhio e con una certa CLASSE, farglielo assaggiare per bene e ripetutamente in ogni orefizio, ignorare ogni loro pretesa e avanzare richieste....

Poi svanire nel nulla...
Senza un perchè...

eheheheheheh


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche mio figlio di 16 anni sente la primavera..


Anche io a 43. Si chiama essere sani.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche io a 43. Si chiama essere sani.


Scusa non riesco a metterti sullo stesso piano di chi ha aperto questo 3d
Ed è un complimento


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa non riesco a metterti sullo stesso piano di chi ha aperto questo 3d Ed è un complimento


 Ma lascialo stare povero Paolo. Se non ci fosse chi prende sto posto per un sito di incontri staremmo in balia di piagnoni, depressi, talebani e professoresse in pensione


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma lascialo stare povero Paolo. Se non ci fosse chi prende sto posto per un sito di incontri staremmo in balia di piagnoni, depressi, talebani e professoresse in pensione


io non mi riconosco in nessuna di queste categorie. Ne hai altre?


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma lascialo stare povero Paolo. Se non ci fosse chi prende sto posto per un sito di incontri staremmo in balia di piagnoni, depressi, talebani e professoresse in pensione



Professoresse in PENSIONE ahahahahahahahha


----------



## Paolo78mi (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io non mi riconosco in nessuna di queste categorie. Ne hai altre?


Ginevra.. aggiustati la riga delle CALZE... eheheheheh 

Bella TOPOLONA


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ginevra.. aggiustati la riga delle CALZE... eheheheheh
> 
> Bella TOPOLONA


provvedo, cazzarola, non me ne sono accorta. Fortuna che ci sei tu:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io non mi riconosco in nessuna di queste categorie. Ne hai altre?


Nemmeno io


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io non mi riconosco in nessuna di queste categorie. Ne hai altre?


 no perché, ti ritieni un membro del mainstream di questo forum?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> no perché, ti ritieni un membro del mainstream di questo forum?


 le hai ben definite. In contrapposizione cercavo un posticino


----------



## Lorella (23 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mah...Non saprei... le trovo più interessanti intellettualmente... e meno appiccicose !!!
> 
> Io prediligo la donna sfuggente che scappa deve farmi fare da cacciatore, ma una volta messa con le spalle al muro deve tenermi testa (per qui 5minuti) eheheheheheh e poi che bello far le cose con calma guardandosi negli occhi... eheheheheheh
> 
> ...


E fai bene! Mi piace quel che hai detto sulle donne mature


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le hai ben definite. In contrapposizione cercavo un posticino


Non chiederlo agli altri. La risposta è dentro di te, e però...


----------



## danny (23 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mah...Non saprei... le trovo più interessanti intellettualmente... e meno appiccicose !!!
> 
> Io prediligo la donna sfuggente che scappa deve farmi fare da cacciatore, ma una volta messa con le spalle al muro deve tenermi testa (per qui 5minuti) eheheheheheh e poi che bello far le cose con calma guardandosi negli occhi... eheheheheheh
> 
> ...


Sinceramente e seriamente, è un po' più difficile con le più giovani, o no?...
Magari gliene girano attorno fin troppi e sono esigenti.
O sbaglio?
Mentre  le 50enni invece spesso arrivano a prendere l'iniziativa.
Cosi, a occhio, credo vada così.
Tu che dici? Raccontaci qualcosa dei tuoi approcci etc etc


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente e seriamente, è un po' più difficile con le più giovani, o no?...
> Magari gliene girano attorno fin troppi e sono esigenti.
> O sbaglio?
> Mentre  le 50enni invece spesso arrivano a prendere l'iniziativa.
> ...


Ma che c'entra? È un problema di tecnica di approccio. Le ragazzine Si accollano molto più facilmente e soprattutto se lui Punta al regalino Ovvio che le signore più grandi abbiano Maggiore disponibilità di soldi

Il mio nome è legione, perché siamo in molti.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente e seriamente, è un po' più difficile con le più giovani, o no?...
> Magari gliene girano attorno fin troppi e sono esigenti.
> O sbaglio?
> Mentre  le 50enni invece spesso arrivano a prendere l'iniziativa.
> ...


Fanno parte di quella età di mezzo in cui non vogliono sistemarsi, e al contempo non cercano il badante.
Insomma, non hanno interessi ultronei tali da renderle "selettive" sulle intenzioni e sulla disponibilità di tempo dell'altro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non chiederlo agli altri. La risposta è dentro di te, e però...


 santa martire


----------



## Moni (24 Maggio 2018)

Un mio amico che vive un po come te anche se sposato punta la via  di mezzo 40/50 tassativamente impegnate perché le libere di 30 o dai 50 in su secondo lui tendono a volersi ripiazzare seriamente 
Le annoiate tristi nel matrimonio secondo lui difficilmente lasceranno  la famiglia ma altrettanto facilmente hanno sesso scadente o nullo e desiderio di evasione 
Dopo i 50 spesso le donne cresciuti i figli sono capaci di tornare a stare sole 

Bah questa è la sua esperienza ma credo si potrebbe anche declinare al genere maschile no?
Forse i 30enni maschi piazzarsi no ma dopo una certa età se sono soli tendono a desiderare una nuova compagna come anche naturale e giusto che sia 

Molto cinico lui comunque ci parli insieme e ti cascano le palle anche se non le hai.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Un mio amico che vive un po come te anche se sposato punta la via  di mezzo 40/50 tassativamente impegnate perché le libere di 30 o dai 50 in su secondo lui tendono a volersi ripiazzare seriamente
> Le annoiate tristi nel matrimonio secondo lui difficilmente lasceranno  la famiglia ma altrettanto facilmente hanno sesso scadente o nullo e desiderio di evasione
> Dopo i 50 spesso le donne cresciuti i figli sono capaci di tornare a stare sole
> 
> ...


Spiegazione convincente.


----------



## insane (24 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Forse i 30enni maschi piazzarsi no ma dopo una certa età se sono soli tendono a desiderare una nuova compagna come anche naturale e giusto che sia


Io ho amici/e 40+enni che, dopo molto tempo passato da soli o con storielle di poco conto, si sono inaciditi a tal punto da rifiutare categoricamente una compagna "seria" o una convivenza. Il mio non sara' un campione significativo pero' ho visto che e' un comportamento ricorrente.


----------



## Mat78 (24 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Io ho amici/e 40+enni che, dopo molto tempo passato da soli o con storielle di poco conto, si sono inaciditi a tal punto da rifiutare categoricamente una compagna "seria" o una convivenza. Il mio non sara' un campione significativo pero' ho visto che e' un comportamento ricorrente.


Penso che sia un normale percorso. Giusto o sbagliato non lo so ma è fisiologico.


----------



## Moni (24 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Io ho amici/e 40+enni che, dopo molto tempo passato da soli o con storielle di poco conto, si sono inaciditi a tal punto da rifiutare categoricamente una compagna "seria" o una convivenza. Il mio non sara' un campione significativo pero' ho visto che e' un comportamento ricorrente.


Si capita anche questo 
Ma gli inaciditi vivono male  e spesso poi capitolano ....
Non è facile trovare una persona con cui stare bene comunque .


----------



## insane (24 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si capita anche questo
> Ma gli inaciditi vivono male  e spesso poi capitolano ....
> Non è facile trovare una persona con cui stare bene comunque .


Vero, ma se nemmeno ci provi.. :/ non e' che vivrai 1000 anni; se ti trovi a 40+ da solo magari devi un po' scendere a compromessi per non rovinarti l'ultima meta'. Poi oh, saro' io strano..


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Vero, ma se nemmeno ci provi.. :/ non e' che vivrai 1000 anni; se ti trovi a 40+ da solo magari devi un po' scendere a compromessi per non rovinarti l'ultima meta'. Poi oh, saro' io strano..


 più di cresce più si diventa esigenti, a più di 40 trovi un sacco di difetti. Intanto ti sei abituato a stare da solo. Alcuni  provando a convivere si sento oppressi.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> santa martire


Vergine davanti e Martire di dietro.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Maggio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Io ho amici/e 40+enni che, dopo molto tempo passato da soli o con storielle di poco conto, si sono inaciditi a tal punto da rifiutare categoricamente una compagna "seria" o una convivenza. Il mio non sara' un campione significativo pero' ho visto che e' un comportamento ricorrente.


Ricorre ricorre...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vergine davanti e Martire di dietro.


Vergine


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Bisogna sventolarglielo sotto al NASO, senza dar troppo nell'occhio e con una certa CLASSE, farglielo assaggiare per bene e ripetutamente in ogni orefizio, ignorare ogni loro pretesa e avanzare richieste....
> 
> Poi svanire nel nulla...
> Senza un perchè...
> ...


rotfl :rotfl:
Dai Paolo, son vecchie e disperate, ecco perché il giochino ti riesce.
Una bella 30enne ti mette nel taschino....


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> rotfl :rotfl:
> Dai Paolo, son vecchie e disperate, ecco perché il giochino ti riesce.
> Una bella 30enne ti mette nel taschino....


 le 30 enni, come le 40 enni, si vogliono accasare. Le altre, folleggiano.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le 30 enni, come le 40 enni, si vogliono accasare. Le altre, folleggiano.


E se son già accasate?


----------



## Rosarose (27 Maggio 2018)

Arrivate quasi ai 50.....hai visto già un bel po di mondo....per potere vivere in modo più  libero da aspettative, obiettivi le relazioni. Ci si può concentrare sull'attimo, che come sappiamo bene è fuggente!


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E se son già accasate?


 se non sono gia stanche di casa sì.
Dopo pochi anni di matrimonio è più facile far saltare il banco. Meno scrupoli


----------



## Loser (27 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Bisogna sventolarglielo sotto al NASO, senza dar troppo nell'occhio e con una certa CLASSE, farglielo assaggiare per bene e ripetutamente in ogni orefizio, ignorare ogni loro pretesa e avanzare richieste....
> 
> Poi svanire nel nulla...
> Senza un perchè...
> ...


Paolo mi sembri un po' confuso riguardo alle tue tecniche di seduzione...

Sventolarglielo davanti al naso e farglielo assaggiare in ogni orifizio sono due concetti abbastanza opposti, non credi?

Spiegami poi come fai a *riempire ogni loro orifizio *(per bene e ripetutamente!) *senza dare troppo nell'occhio*.... Non è che loro manco se ne accorgono che ci stai dando dentro?!?! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quanto alla CLASSE... mi sembri più un disperato di terza classe che rimorchia tardone più disperate di te... comunque hai del talento umoristico niente male (non so se voluto o meno), mai pensato di aprire un blog?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se non sono gia stanche di casa sì.
> Dopo pochi anni di matrimonio è più facile far saltare il banco. Meno scrupoli


Naaah!


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Naaah!


se lo dici tu!


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti i TRADITORI Seriali della Community...
> Ogni tanto ritorno al mio confessionale... che dire !!!
> *Ora ne ho 40 di anni...*
> Ho deciso di iniziare ad uscire con ENNE Ragazze... senza dire una mazza a nessuna... e scopazzando a più non posso alla ricerca della partner MIGLIORE...
> ...



Caro Paolo,
che diagnosi ti hanno fatto?


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Maggio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Caro Paolo,
> che diagnosi ti hanno fatto?


Gli hanno dato la cura: strepcazzolino 10 inches via anale


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Maggio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Gli hanno dato la cura: strepcazzolino 10 inches via anale


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Maggio 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Caro Paolo,
> che diagnosi ti hanno fatto?


Nulla... dovrei chiedere ? forse l'Ego smisurato....

Si... ma tesoro... dico solo che se non le trombo poi iniziano a farmi il culo a capanna....

Chi dei due avrebbe bisogno di un buon ANALista ???


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Maggio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Nulla... dovrei chiedere ? forse l'Ego smisurato....
> 
> Si... ma tesoro... dico solo che se non le trombo poi iniziano a farmi il culo a capanna....
> 
> Chi dei due avrebbe bisogno di un buon ANALista ???


Poretto


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Maggio 2018)

Loser ha detto:


> Paolo mi sembri un po' confuso riguardo alle tue tecniche di seduzione...
> 
> Sventolarglielo davanti al naso e farglielo assaggiare in ogni orifizio sono due concetti abbastanza opposti, non credi?
> 
> ...


ahahahahhaahahahahah

Si, è VOLUTISSIMO, almeno qui posso sparare STRONZATE a GOGOGOGOGOGGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Giugno 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Poretto


Ma lascialo stare che Paolo è il nostro eroe della grammatica á la carte. E come Gianfranco D'Angelo quando faceva asfidanken. Sai esattamente come andrà a finire, ma te lo guardi lo stesso


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Giugno 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma lascialo stare che Paolo è il nostro eroe della grammatica á la carte. E come Gianfranco D'Angelo quando faceva asfidanken. Sai esattamente come andrà a finire, ma te lo guardi lo stesso


----------

